# traverse curtain on arc?



## danl (Oct 8, 2006)

i need to have a center split traverse curtain... but, i need it formed as an arc (see image below)... i cannot figure out how to do this... any help would be wonderful... thank you!!!
http://www.revolutionfreedom.com/images/myspace/traverse.jpg


----------



## Footer (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, bending standard traveler track would not be a fun or effection undertaking. I am going to assume that you want a single rope pull, and you have to be able to open and close it from this pull? Do you have track availble or are you going to be able to buy new? Do you have access to a bender of any type?


----------



## Chris15 (Oct 8, 2006)

I think what you would need would be curved curtain track. I know that the Jands stuff here can be curved, but that ain't much help to you in the states. You might run into problems with a bending radius of only 3 metres though. You'll need to work out how to support it as well. Perhaps others have some ideas on that...

Apologies... I got sidetracked... Footer's post wasn't there when I started.


----------



## danl (Oct 9, 2006)

one rope pull would be ideal, but if it's simpler to use rope pulls on both sides (one for each side) i could do that, as well...
i'm probably not going to be able to purchase a new traveler track, i was hoping that someone would have advice on building something...
see, i'd thought at first that i could just rig a series of pulleys and rope the way a standard traveller would be rigged, but i'm nervous about the curves... i figured someone here would be able to shoot some advice my way before i get into all of that and realize that it doesn't work...
here's the idea:
http://www.revolutionfreedom.com/images/myspace/pulleys.jpg


----------



## danl (Oct 9, 2006)

also, that pulley idea would require a pull on each side


----------



## jwl868 (Oct 9, 2006)

As noted by others, I think you need to look at manufactured curved tracks. The other consideration is the track size and the trolley wheels. They must be compatible so they don’t bind. (You may be able reverse-engineer something, but getting that accurate and precise bend-radius on your own may be difficult.)

Same with the opening and closing system – see what other systems are out there. One potential problem with your second sketch is that the ropes are not in the same plane as the pulleys. That could result in excessive wear on the rope, binding on the pulleys so they don’t turn, or, more likely, the rope slipping off.

I suggest searching the internet of curved theatrical curtains and see what’s out there…


Joe


----------



## cutlunch (Oct 9, 2006)

If you can't get a proper traveller track the first thing I would say is forget it. Even getting straight curtain runs done without the proper track are hard.

OK if you insist on this idea I'll give you a few thoughts.

1) How much spare traveller track do you currently have and is is it made up in sections? Why I ask this is you might not be able to do a circular track but a rectangular one with corners. It would take a bit of track and you might have to buy/rent the corner pieces. What you would is bring the side pieces out ten feet you need. Add a corner at each side with the track length being 20 feet across.

But you still have some roping issues also you haven't mentioned how you plan to suspend the track. Curtains of this size will have quite a weight.

2) Use plywood to make the circular shape. You still have problems on making a suitable track. You might use like plastic conduit screwed to the plywood for the rollers. Once agin roping it will be a problem but your pulley idea will work with a bit of effort.

3) If you can't buy see if you can rent from one of the hire places you probably have a curtain specialist in your state.

I don't want to discourage you but without spending money this won't fly.


----------



## Van (Oct 9, 2006)

http://www.iweiss.com/rigging/stagetrack/140.html

link to I-weis rigging and the standard rigi-flex aluminum tracking used for this kind of aplication. I have to agree with Cutlunch I don't think this is a project you can accomplish without spending at least a couple of bucks. here's a MSWord doc that explains how you rig rig-I-Flex trac for travelling, maybe it will provide some inspiration. 

Hope it helps good luck !


----------



## jonhirsh (Oct 9, 2006)

http://www.rosebrand.com they sell curved curtain track
Curved Section 6'6" Radius x 90° TRC 20/90
Price: $489.20 per


----------



## danl (Oct 10, 2006)

i've seen both of these track systems in my catalogs, but our small theater can't afford either of these... as for the weight - i'm only pulling rain (mylar) curtains...

gosh, i was really hoping that i'd be able to pull this one off...

:-(


----------



## ship (Oct 23, 2006)

danl said:


> i've seen both of these track systems in my catalogs, but our small theater can't afford either of these... as for the weight - i'm only pulling rain (mylar) curtains...
> gosh, i was really hoping that i'd be able to pull this one off...
> :-(



The mechanism for making a bi-parting track draw from one side is the simple part of the problem. Could be as simple as and is as simple as a bi-parting drape track in your living room window, difficulty is in some form of track that makes the drape move in your semi-circle. 

If you feel you are pulling something as light as mylar curtains and should have an option, find out how much they weigh than see if it's possible to bend two pieces of steel pipe in a 1/4 circle that in un-supported span will support the weight of the pipe and drape. Weld these sections of un-supported pipe to some flat plates at the ends that are now brackets for your drape and resistant to the various tension and torque factors applied. You would now have say three or four (two in the center bolted together) sections of say 1.1/4" ID pipe welded to some 1/4" plate steel that is looking for hard point attachment to something in them preventing sag of the 1/4 circle.

IF you can bend and weld the pipe or better yet get a welding shop to engineer and make it for you, it should be sufficient to carry the weight. This or just rent some curved traveler "T-or I Track" as most are advising in type.


----------

